# About.com- IBS on the Job



## VSsupport (Feb 12, 2008)

Imagine a workplace with private access to a luxury bathroom, perhaps one with a whirlpool bath and a flat-screen television. You could disappear for hours on end and no one would bother you. While you are at it, imagine a job description that never involves deadlines, travel or public speaking. Maybe under these circumstances, IBS wouldn't be such a bad thing.

...

Read Full Post

View the full article


----------

